# The Holy Grail of Bikes



## wookie (Jan 24, 2007)

What is the holy grail of mountain bikes? I have been riding since 1983, and to me, the best bikes were Fats, Mountain Goats, and old Peter Weigels. I grew up in CT, but now reside in UT. My oldest/ most rare is a 1995 FRO. What is the most rare find?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

A single 'holy grail' of a bike I think is a difficult thing to choose. There'll be as many different answers as there are posts.

I would consider most of my bikes to be rare and several to be holy grails.

It makes for interesting conversation though. 

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=54263


----------



## Glow n the dark (Jul 26, 2007)

Ive got the Holy grail of mountain bike helmets :ihih: 
and night lights


----------



## Eli-Ti (Sep 10, 2004)

*Holy Grail of Mt. Bikes*

Well those are two different questions. What is the rarest? And what is the holy grail? There are several independent frame builders who have made unique works of art and other production bikes with limited numbers. Part of what makes vintage mountain bikes so fun is that unlike other collecting there is no single holy grail. People collect and ride the bikes that have beauty and meaning for them individually. My "holy grail" bikes are a 1996 Merlin XLM (one of the last ones with Vandermark's signature), a 1985 Velocitech with a rear triangle designed for 20" rims, and a 1995 Fisher Mt. Tam team edition silver frame with purple stickers and a 1 1/4 headtube. My Mt. Tam isn't really all that rare but I think it is one of the nicest looking aluminum frames ever built. I may build it up one day but it is slightly too big for me. I'm still looking for a smaller frame.


----------



## RickD. (Apr 7, 2004)

Glow n the dark said:


> Ive got the Holy grail of mountain bike helmets :ihih:
> and night lights


Hey Glow n the dark, how much you want for that light? I've been looking for a replacement for a '74 Nova for a while now 

And for me, the Holy Grail right now is a 68 x 124 Campy BB.


----------



## mtroy (Jun 10, 2005)

Glow n the dark said:


> Ive got the Holy grail of mountain bike helmets :ihih:
> and night lights


OOOOOooooo...I have one of those lights somewhere (helmet too). Svelt little light, is it not?:thumbsup:


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

The holy grail would have to be one of the first Klunkers the guys in Fairfax rode. Or one of the first 10 Breezers. One of those would be the Holy Grail, everything else is just a contest about perceived rarity or desirability.


----------



## xy9ine (Feb 2, 2005)

i'm regionally patriotic & have always loved the locally built hardware. a rocky wedge or fillet brazed toad (with full syncros of course) would do the trick for me.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

For me desirability is a mix of personal nostalgia, rarity and historic importance. My holy grail would probably be Jacquie Phelan's Cunningham Racer Otto. Super cool Cunningham and a tremendous record of wins. I'd bet that Otto is one of, if not the, longest "in service" race bikes, with a career of over 17 years.


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

I'll second the Breezer series I. Only ten made and most of them will never be sold on the "open market". Other than that, probably would be bike with significant race history.


----------



## jack lantern (Jun 23, 2006)

When I was younger all I ever wanted was a Bontrager. Pretty simple, right? Too bad I had to be responsible with my money back then. Rarity has never done it for me but the quest for my Holy GrailS (plural) has. I started riding mtb's in the Bay Area in the 80's and I'll admit I wasn't one to read all the bike rags and keep up on what's new or what's hot. The only time I ever saw nice high end bikes was either at the shop I worked at (Ritchey & Ibis) or going in other shops. Weather it was going into Pullins Cyclery in Chico to see all the Mountain Goats (they were Yeti dealers too) or some shop in Santa Cruz (don't remember the name) to see all the Bontys. I never saw a Steve Potts before so I never pined over one, no offense to anyone here. I know they're quite rare and very nice but for me to own one would be a complete waste of that bike. In my opinion I don't own that many bikes, although my wife would differ on that, and none of them would be what I consider _rare_. However they're all bikes that I remember looking at and lusting over way back when. Finding them and piecing them together to make them rideable again (not as a SS) was and is all part of the Grail experience for me. Everyones Holy Grail is different and unique, as it should be...


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2007)

First Flight said:


> I'll second the Breezer series I. Only ten made and most of them will never be sold on the "open market". Other than that, probably would be bike with significant race history.


is the history of those 10 known, where they are now? joe breeze still has one i think and CK's is in the MBHOF, right? i am not hunting for one, just curious...

Carsten


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

yep, Holly Grail would apply here. This is the one that Joe displays


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

Carsten said:


> is the history of those 10 known, where they are now? joe breeze still has one i think and CK's is in the MBHOF, right? i am not hunting for one, just curious...
> 
> Carsten


First is order of sale (Charlie Kelly wanted to be first production buyer) and is not stamped on frame. Stamped on outside face of left (track) dropout is a 3-digit number. It is effectively the serial number. These three numbers represent the sequence of sub-frame assembly. That is, the first digit is for main frame, second for rear stays, third for twin laterals.
Sequence sold, serial number, original owner; where now
1, JBX1, Joe Breeze; Oakland Museum
2, 7.74, Charlie Kelly; Mountain Bike Hall of Fame
3, 2.81, Otis Guy; Otis Guy
4, 5.68, Fred Wolf; Frank Hawkins (sp?)
5, 8.12, Larry Cragg; Larry Cragg
6 (10?), 6.99, Wende Cragg; Joe Breeze
7 (9?), 4.47, Jerry Heidenreich; Jerry Heidenreich
8 (7?), 9.23, Terry Haggerty; Matthew Seiler
9 (8?), 3.35, Michael Ducks; Shimano Museum
10 (6?), 1.56, Fritz Maytag; Fritz Maytag

Series II: The serial number is stamped on the bottom of Bottom Bracket
shell. Sequence is like: J.B./B.80.12 (written on two lines)
"J.B." is for Joe Breeze. "B" is for Breezer. "80" is for 1980. "12" is for
12 of 25 in this series which lasted through 1981.

Series III: The serial number is stamped on the bottom of Bottom Bracket
shell. Sequence is like: J.B./B.82.34 (written on two lines)
"J.B." is for Joe Breeze. "B" is for Breezer. "82" is for 1982. "34" is for
34 of 75 in this series which lasted through 1985. Only about 60 of these
were completed. Series III numbering began with #1, not 26.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Shimano has one of those early Breezers at their bike museum in Sakai I believe


----------



## Cycleshark (Jan 21, 2004)

hhmm....are there any pics of the shimano museum?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Cycleshark said:


> hhmm....are there any pics of the shimano museum?


I haven't made it out there yet. Maybe during my next trip to the far east. Here is the shot from the corporate page:
http://corporate.shimano.com/publis...ial_responsibility/social_responsibility.html


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Nice that they're all accounted for.


----------



## Cycleshark (Jan 21, 2004)

ehy noah...just found this single pic


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

*awesome*



Cycleshark said:


> ehy noah...just found this single pic


Nice digging there, Sharkman.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Three of the people on that list were hanging out in San Anselmo today at the custom car show. Jerry Heidenreich was showing off a lot of his vintage bikes, and Otis Guy was showing his 1955 Dodge pickup. Alan Bonds had a couple of his clunkers displayed with Jerry's bikes. I showed up after a ride in Tamarancho on my disgustingly modern FS MTB.

BTW, Jerry NEVER puts his Breezer on display. It's probably in a vault somewhere.

I concur that the first ten Breezers are the Holy Grail, since they are the most influential bikes of the 20th Century, and because they are ever rarer than the REAL "Holy Grail."

Good luck on collecting one. I can't imagine any of them changing hands while the owners are still alive.


----------



## Cycleshark (Jan 21, 2004)

rumors go....the shimano museum has a ham now...and paid over $15'000 for it! :eekster:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

*VW tuner?*

Jerry must be the Porsche/VW tuner I met on the 30th anniversary ride last October? I didnt know he had one of the 10. Pretty cool.



Repack Rider said:


> Three of the people on that list were hanging out in San Anselmo today at the custom car show. Jerry Heidenreich was showing off a lot of his vintage bikes, and Otis Guy was showing his 1955 Dodge pickup. Alan Bonds had a couple of his clunkers displayed with Jerry's bikes. I showed up after a ride in Tamarancho on my disgustingly modern FS MTB.
> 
> BTW, Jerry NEVER puts his Breezer on display. It's probably in a vault somewhere.
> 
> ...


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Jerry must be the Porsche/VW tuner I met on the 30th anniversary ride last October? I didnt know he had one of the 10. Pretty cool.


Yep. Jerry showed up in Marin in the '70s from Arizona, and joined Velo Club Tamalpais. Won the "Best Dressed" award at the 1978 "Clunker Awards Banquet" for racing Repack in a tuxedo.

Tough rider, never wears a helmet. More road than dirt these days.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

First Flight said:


> 10 (6?), 1.56, Fritz Maytag; Fritz Maytag


I always knew there was a definite link between mountain bikes and beer. Fritz Maytag (thankfully) didn't follow in his family footsteps, but instead decided he wanted to open a brewery and makes the fine Anchor Steam brew. Wonder if it's on display in the brewery???


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Sharkie, I'll check that rumour next time I'm there. If they are paying $15,000 for a Cunningham, I can set them up with a couple more


----------



## broomhandle (Jul 27, 2006)

do the breezer series II and III look the same as the 1st series?


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

From Firstflights site :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

1980 Series II 
http://www.firstflightbikes.com/1980_Breezer.htm

1986 Series III
http://www.firstflightbikes.com/1986_Breezer.htm


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

*Breezer Series II*

Here's some more Series II shots.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

broomhandle said:


> do the breezer series II and III look the same as the 1st series?


No. The twin laterals disappeared. Here is my Breezer #2


----------



## outside! (Mar 15, 2006)

ssmike said:


> I always knew there was a definite link between mountain bikes and beer. Fritz Maytag (thankfully) didn't follow in his family footsteps, but instead decided he wanted to open a brewery and makes the fine Anchor Steam brew. Wonder if it's on display in the brewery???


Not when I did the brewery tour in 2001. Very cool tour BTW.


----------



## WorldWind (Oct 31, 2006)

I’m thinking something alone the lines of the bike that Charley made for Alice B.


----------



## victorthewombat (Jan 12, 2004)

*not meaning to sound cantankerous here....*

but should not the "holy grail of bikes" be the bike and the trail you are on now??????

I don't want to commence a verbal smackdown.

Cheers;

VTW


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

victorthewombat said:


> but should not the "holy grail of bikes" be the bike and the trail you are on now??????
> 
> I don't want to commence a verbal smackdown.
> 
> ...


Why you SOB! :incazzato:

( j/k  )
I think you're referring to a 'present tense' holy grail. In this case, I guess it'd be an 'object specific' holy grail.


----------



## WorldWind (Oct 31, 2006)

victorthewombat said:


> but should not the "holy grail of bikes" be the bike and the trail you are on now??????


Come to think of it riding my Everest does make me feel like Sir Galahad. And poching SttSea has kept me young. Well what do you know, you just may have somthing there.:thumbsup:


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

*sigh*


----------



## brownlandshark (Aug 14, 2007)

I would have to agree with an earlier post about the Of road toad. That would be trick. I had a friend named Jeff back in like 88 who I rode with in the Hills around the San GFernando Valley in so cal. He had a Mountain Pirate . If I remember correctly it had square chainstays, or mostly square. It was pretty trick but I never heard anything about it and lost touch with thew guy. I'd love to get one though. That's my holy grail.


----------



## calfreerider (Aug 23, 2007)

Breezer!!! that just brought back some good ole dirt memories.


----------

